
Ask HN: Do you have any tips for working remotely internationally? - alistproducer2
I am considering working remotely outside of the country I currently reside. Does anyone have experience doing this. If so, could you please share and tips or just your overall impression of working as an expat.<p><i>Whoever keeps flagging my posts, please stop. I&#x27;m asking a legit question. If it makes you happy I&#x27;ll leave the election out of it.</i>
======
byoung2
I work remotely and I spent a month in the Philippines working. The big
unknown is fast, reliable Internet. Try to get an unlimited 4g hotspot or get
the fastest dsl or cable if you have an apartment or house. WiFi was hit or
miss as far as speed, and the new trend seems to be 1 hour limit before you
get kicked off. Other than that, it's no different from being at home.

